# 332 switch track



## Tim Hytrek (Jan 2, 2008)

So my track is 332 Stainless, and my switches are old and 4' radius. Would like to put in 10' radius, or at least 8'. Any recommendations? I prolly cant get the 332 stainless....maybe go with brass switches? Who makes the best switches in 332?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

LGB, TrainLine, and Piko have switches in various sizes. The quality for all of them is very similar. Note, however, that while the three manufacturers use "R#" to designate their curve radius/diameter, the numbers are not consistent across all three brands. One company's "R3" curve is not guaranteed to be another's.

Later,

K


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin is correct, and Trainli R numbers is actual radius.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

East Broad Top said:


> LGB, TrainLine, and Piko have switches in various sizes. The quality for all of them is very similar. Note, however, that while the three manufacturers use "R#" to designate their curve radius/diameter, the numbers are not consistent across all three brands. One company's "R3" curve is not guaranteed to be another's.
> 
> Later,
> 
> K


Actually, I will guarantee that they are all different.

Train-Li offers a nickel plated line, stainless in 332 is not available that I know of.


----------

